# Screen Door Latch



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

My screen door latch broke on my 26KBRS this last weekend. It's the black plastic latch with a plastic lever to open and close
the screen door. Not sure if they are the same on all the Outbacks or not.

Any one know where to buy one on line?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Just google RV/Camper screen door latch. I came up with a bunch of hits. You just need to find the best price. Or just go to your local OB dealer and this will ensure that you get the right one. I also found some on ebay 13.50 with free shipping!


----------

